

What is Google Wave good for? - renai42
http://www.zdnet.com.au/insight/software/soa/What-is-Google-Wave-good-for-/0,139023769,339299023,00.htm

======
andrewtj
To me, seeing articles like this only serves to remind myself I need to work
on my information diet more.

------
johnnybgoode
"Absolutely nothing...say it again!"

(bad joke, but also an article summary)

~~~
ersi
War! Huh!

(To actually contribute something to this previously useless posting(self);
"What is it good for?" "Absolutely nothing" is from Edwin Starr's song "War".
I think I first heard it in the movies "Rush Hour".. (Yes, I'm young I guess))

